# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  What is an easy and effective way to get into SP for a WILD?

## Sydney3711

I know that SP is not required for a WILD, but I still want to know how. Although I've never entered SP before, I know I have gone about 45 minutes or so without SP. Thanks in advance  :smiley:

----------


## Jay12341235

YouTube - How to induce an Out Of Body Experience - part 1 - Sleep Paralysis

look on his channel for part 2

----------


## Sydney3711

I'm sorry Jay.. that's not really what I'm looking for.
But thanks for the reply  :smiley:

----------


## Jay12341235

> I'm sorry Jay.. that's not really what I'm looking for.
> But thanks for the reply



 You said how to get into sleep paralysis, that's exactly what you're looking for. It tells you in detail how to get into sleep paralysis, it works

laying still for hours will not help you without prior sleep

----------


## Ev

That video has terrible imagery. I'm not really sure what's the point of that.

If you want to experience your first WILD, you need patience. Wake up after 4-5 hours of sleep, while it is still dark outside and lay still in bed. Think of some activity to keep you engaged. You need to remain engaged in that activity until your brain decides it is time to go to sleep. 

WILD methods like this one are neither effective, nor sustainable, but it will do for a single experience. Then you can experiment with easier methods of WILD - for example DEILD...

----------


## NightSpy2

Maybe try FILD.. I find that it helps me to get to SP without actually falling asleep.

----------

